# Themes in Chinese martial arts films



## Blue Mythril (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm curious to see what people tend to take away as some of the classic themes (or scenarios) in kung fu and martial arts films?

I started thinking on this as i am currently trying to choreograph a set spar for a sword tournament, where we wanted to set it up in the vein of some of the classic scenarios from old Chinese films. Particularly we wanted to explore some of the scenarios between young students and older masters (like the ambitious young female student who tries to poison the master, or the decrepit old master finally being challenged and defeated by a worthy younger student). 

We're still trying to find the right theme for our creative spar, but the ensuing debate has made me realise just how diverse is the impression different people can have of a kung-fu film and its central themes.

So, out of curiosity - what do you guys find to be some of the central themes or scenarios in classic chinese martial arts films?  

Of secondary interest, if you were to design your own martial arts fight scene, what themes or scenarios would you use to set the stage for an awesome fight scene?


----------

